# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Kỹ thuật khoan lỗ bằng mũi khoan từ

## ngochieu5522

Trong việc lỗ trên kim loại, thông thường chúng ta hay sử dụng mũi khoan dạng mũi xoắn là chính, đây là cách làm phổ biến đã có từ lâu. Ngày nay, đã có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn mới để tạo lỗ trên kim loại như đột, chuốt, bấm lỗ, khoét, cắt...nhưng trong bài viết này tôi mạn phép được giới thiệu đến tất cả các anh em cơ khí một công nghệ khoan lỗ không hoàn toàn mới nhưng không phải ai cũng biết đó là sử dụng mũi khoét, hay còn gọi làm *mũi khoan từ* để khoan lỗ.


Sở dĩ gọi là mũi khoan từ vì loại mũi này trước đây chủ yếu là chỉ sử dụng trên *máy khoan từ* mà thôi, nhưng ngày nay, loại mũi này đang được sử dụng trên cả *máy khoan bàn* và các loại máy có chức năng khoan khác, chỉ cần đáp ứng được tốc độ và tính chính xác là có thể dùng được.

*Vậy loại mũi này có gì khác biệt?*
- Thứ nhất, mũi này tạo lỗ trên nguyên tắc cắt, nói dễ hiểu hơn là do nó có cấu tạo hình ống, rỗng ruột nên khi khoan, mũi sẽ cắt thành một đường tròn trên vật liệu, đường tròn này có độ dầy khoản 5mm, lượng ăn phôi chỉ nằm trong đường cắt này, phần phôi ở giữa sẽ rơi ra ngoài sau khi cắt xong. Do đó, thời gian khoan 1 lỗ sẽ nhanh hơn rất nhiều so với khi khoan bằng mũi khoan ruột gà vì mũi khoan ruột gà khi khoan phải lấy toàn bộ phôi.
- Thứ 2, do thời gian khoan nhanh hơn, lực khoan yêu cầu nhẹ hơn nhiều nên không cần phải sử dụng máy khoan có công suất lớn. Do vậy bạn có thể tiết kiệm được chi phí đầu tư máy khoan. Hơn nữa, tuổi thọ của máy sẽ được nâng lên cao hơn nhiều vì lực khoan yêu cầu rất nhẹ.
- Thứ 3 là giá thành của mũi. Đã qua rồi thời kỳ mũi khoan từ có giá bán trên trời, tròng vài năm trở lại đây, do có ngày càng nhiều nhà cung cấp cũng như nhà sản xuất nên giá mũi ngày một giảm, thậm chí còn thấp hơn giá mũi khoan xoắn. Do đó bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng vì chi phí để có thể sử dụng được loại mũi này.

*Mũi khoan từ có khuyết điểm gì?*
- Do cách khoan lỗ bằng cách cắt phần ngoài như nói trên nên mũi khoan từ không thể khoan nửa chừng được mà phải khoan thủng hoàn toàn chi tiết thì mới tạo thành lỗ được, nếu bạn cần khoan chỉ một phần của chi tiết thì bạn không sử dụng được loại mũi này mà phải sử dụng mũi khoan thường.
- Tuổi thọ của mũi không được cao bằng mũi khoan thường và rất khó để mài lại
- Bắt buộc phải có dung dịch làm mát khi khoan để mũi không bị cháy.

*Mũi khoan từ có những loại nào?*
- Về chất liệu, mũi khoan từ thường có 2 loại là mũi khoan từ thép gió HSS hoặc mũi khoan từ hợp kim TCT, loại thép gió là lựa chọn phù hợp để khoan trên các vật liệu có độ cứng yếu hoặc trung bình còn loại hợp kim thì có thể khoan được trên vật liệu cứng hơn, thậm chí khoan khoan được trên cả inox.
- Về xuất xứ thì hiện nay có khá nhiều nhà sản xuất từ châu Âu đến Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc, thậm chí cả Việt Nam cũng có
- Về kích thước thì loại mũi này chỉ sản xuất các mũi có đường kính từ 12mm trở lên, thường mũi lớn nhất là 100mm, độ sâu thường thấy là 25mm, 35mm, và 50mm. 



_Sử dụng mũi khoan từ để khoan trên máy khoan từ MD50_
Nguồn: http://www.maykhoantừ.vn

----------

nthanhhang279, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

con này dễ thương , nhưng giá chắc nhiều anh em cuối gằm mặt... em nó mà quay 2 chiều nữa thì taro luôn.

----------

ngochieu5522

----------


## GunSrose

e này ngon...nhưng ngoài tầm với...hihix

----------

ngochieu5522

----------


## nthanhhang279

Kỹ thuật này tuy không mới nhưng cũng có nhiều người gọi là kỹ sư cơ khí cũng chưa biết đâu.

----------

ngochieu5522

----------


## persona222

Vui lòng cho biết tuổi thọ của một mũi khoan từ trung bình khoan được bao nhiêu lỗ và giá cả thế nào

----------


## ngochieu5522

> Vui lòng cho biết tuổi thọ của một mũi khoan từ trung bình khoan được bao nhiêu lỗ và giá cả thế nào


Tuổi thọ của mũi phụ thuộc chất lượng mũi, kỹ thuật tay nghề của công nhân, độ cứng của vật liệu và kích thước cần khoan... nữa bạn à, do đó khó mà có thể khẳng định được tuổi thọ của mũi là bao nhiêu.

----------


## tranhung123456

việc này mà cũng hỏi về tuổi thọ của mũi khoan 
vì khoan dày hay mỏng thì tuổi thọ chỉ vài lần là đi tong cái mũi khoan 
tớ có cách này hay mà rẻ nữa (vì đã thử nghiệm ) cứ mua cái mũi khoan kính (thủy tinh ) về khoan sắt vẫn được có khi khoan 1 lỗ dày 20mm đường kính tùy theo mua cái mũi từ pi 12 đến 60mm về khoan vài cái lỗ cứ cho nước xà bông vào khoan vô tư

----------

cuong, ngochieu5522

----------


## ngochieu5522

Mũi khoan kính này có đắt không anh, phần lưỡi của nó làm bằng gì mà có thể cắt được kính?
Mũi khoan từ hợp kim, phần lưỡi là chíp hợp kim vậy theo anh dùng mũi khoan từ hợp kim có thể khoan kính được không?

----------

